# 1992 Fiat Ducato 1900 Engine Diesel Upgrade



## brianharr (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all 

I recently got a 1992 Hymer c46 with Fiat Ducato 1900 diesel engine, LHD. 

Wondering if it's possible to swap out or turbocharge the engine to get better performance on hills and when overtaking on motorway. 

I'm happyish doing a leisurely 100 km/h on motorway but I was recently in Wales and seriously irked other drivers on long hilly sections of narrow roads. Would be nice to have extra ooomph 

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Upgrade engine*

Delfin Designs, now no longer trading sadly, used to put the 2.8 Fiat engine into these older models. Just a few fittings to change but yes it can be done and quite easily by an experienced mechanic.

Sundial


----------



## brianharr (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Sundial
Good to know that's it's possible.
Cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have a chat with this chap
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/Motorhomes/Motorhome-Matters/Ex-Tb-Turbo/15604/


----------

